# Day8 Puked with stabbing pains in night - just discoveredNOT Game Over!



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello, am very sad.  My DH and I have been up half the night hugging. Woke up with severe stabbing pains at midnight and spent til half past gripping my abdomen and puking into the bathroom bin (sorry to be so crude). It's definitely my womb not my tummy. Like last time (and had similar ends on Clomid and my first ICSI). Think it's game over on this the 2nd ICSI. Still hurts now but dull ache (not excruciating like it was earlier). Still feel could be more sick. 

taken rescue remedy, (wish it was gin!! )feel a bit better now but seem to have lost all PMA. My DH has volunteered to get some progest cream tomorrow, but I really think it's too late. 

When this happened last time, I queried our consultant if she thought I needed more progesterone support during the 2ww.  coz she said the puking/cramps was probably due to drop in hormones. She didn't alter it for this ICSI, So just had 2500 iu on sun night and tues and now fri nigt/sat morning this has happened. I rang and left a message today saying I was worried, but she didn't call back, now the same thing has happened. Am really upset.  

Do you think there is any hope or is there anything I can do to 'pull it back' so to speak? We decided this is our last treatment, as can't take anymore, am not capable of having anymore medical "help". 

OOOh just read LizzyB's info under FAQ's - food and drink advising to drink lots of water to fend off OHSS? My tummy started swelling on thurs and now is like a space hopper, isn't puking a side effect of OHSS? Maybe I haven't lost my embies, what can I do? If I drink lots of water now will that be enough or what else can I do? pLease help us if you have any suggestions (I won't be sleeping tonight and dawn is already breaking. Would be great to hear from someone to relieve our "what if" insanity. Thanks to FF for just being here, at least I have some hope of help or support before Monday when I can talk to the consultant.x


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello Amethyst,

I'm so sorry about your pains. I'm a newbie but will encourage you to keep being positive. 

I'm also in pain here but DH is at work so i'm home alone hugging my belly and doubling in pain but i refuse to give in to fear. 

I'm sure your embies are safe as u complained u were uking and no serious nor any bleeding at all, thank God for that.

And please don't take gin. It certainly won't help.

I'm sending you all my prayers and looking forward to Monday when u'll hopefully find out all is well


xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Amethyst,

I am sorry to hear that you are in pain  .  Have you taken some paracetamol?  I had moderate OHSS on our last go for fresh et and I was really poorly for about a week.  You do need to drink lots of water as it helps flush out the drug from EC and also helps to flush empty folices in your system out and that in turn should help your tummy go down.  Your sickness may be from the leutial support, have you read the side effects on the tablets etc?  If you are still suffering and you are not getting anywhere with the clinic maybe you should go down to A&E, take your drugs and what you had when with you as well so they know whats going on.  It is important to look after yourself.  The best thing to do is drink plenty of water (at least 3 litres a day I was told).  I am    for you and sending     .


Elly


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Just back from A&E. What a palaver! 

Thanks Elly, I think you were spot on and maybe something positive was happening too (oh I really hope so) . I took paracetamol and puked them straight up. Managed to hold down some sopadeine a bit later after most of the rolling around in the bathroom, then hospital gave me super strong co-codamol later on(bliss). 

So sorry to hear you in pain Frutilicious - oh I do hope you feel better soon . I was only joking about the gin   I'm tee total through all this but sometimes I am sorely tempted!

After all the cramping and being sick with the pain it started to subside after 4 hours or so and because I'd puked and swollen belly etc, thought I better check with local NHS direct what to do by telephone and if all over or OHSS or what. 

They told me to go in to local hospital A&E, so poor DH drove (no sleep for 24 hours). They checked loads - Blood pressure bit high, swollen belly (measured circumference), weight, checked for infection down below(none), took blood test and urine test then told me to lie down and drink as many liquids as poss. After waiting what seemed like forever with hardly any sleep, our consultant walked in!!  trying not to look too cheeky and surprisingly she seemed to think it certainly was not a bad thing. Double checked coz I said the pain was same level as when I dislocated my leg and she repeated that we were to go home, keep drinking, stop worrying, take it easy and we weren't allowed to have any results til Thursday(?!) we didn't ask - even though they had all the blood and urine etc. 

She seemed quitely pleased or maybe I'm imagining it........EEEEEHHHHH, what a rollercoaster - got some hope from the glimmer in her eye, rightly or wrongly so I'm going to be EXTRA lazy now as instructed. And resume my PMA, despite that awful night. Right here right now I am so happy     Don't loose hope Frutilicious!!!!!The consultant says the pains can be hell and we may still have babies afterall. Hoorah!!!!! Think I'm turning bi-polar with all this 2ww (ha ha) Off to get some sleep now. They said we did the right thing to go in and we didn't waste their time (which I apologised for) so they were really nice and caring.

Many thanks again and big hugs Elly and Frutillicious for your support.      

Has the pain eased Frutillicious?    Really hope so. Keep topping up the fluids - it's good to pee all the time (supposedly  funny business this all is! Hope you both end up having a good weekend.
Am
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Am,

I'm really pleased that you are feeling better.  I have learnt that its better to get it checked out then sit there in pain and worrying about it   .  It sounds like your consultant was   , luckily they were on shift when you were there.  I'm sending you lots of   ,     and     for your positive result.  Let me know how you get on.

Enjoy your sleep and the rest of the weekend.

Elly


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

I too called my consultant this morning after being sick last night and the night before. Unfortunatly it appears to be one of the many symptoms of OHSS. He has recommended that I sleep with more pillows tonight to keep me unright and to keep on drinking throughout the night! Hope youe feel better tonight


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

hello Am,

I'm glad u r ok. Thanks for the    

Take care and have a great weekend.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Hope you had a better night last night JueB! I woke up at 4am doubled over again this morning, despite having loads of liquid yesterday. Today, I've tried drinking water with a sprinkle of salt and sugar  - I hear it sticks in the system better- the plain water seems to go straight through - think I might wear out the Loo ! Was watching some Bear Grylls DVD about survival (PHWOAR! - I could quite easily watch it without sound, but don't think my DH would be a bit disgruntled. Supposedly, it's all about regular slurps, gulping down pints doesn't work (hmmm....wish I'd watched it before Friday, for more than one reason  )

I'm really enjoying putting my feet up in the garden today (thanks Frutilicious), despite the tender bloated belly (but I'm working on that with help from Bear),  hope you're all having a lovely weekend too.
Am
x


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello Am - Sorry to heat that you had a bad night again last night.  I'm also struggling with the water, so have started to include pineapple juice which I have read on some of the message boards is good for the lining.

I kick DH out of our bed last night and with the help of loads of pillows to keep me upright I slept nearly all the way through without puking(with the exception of the toilet breaks). Lets hope he doesn't mind sleeping in the spare room for a couple more nights!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi JueB,

Good idea about mixing the water with pineapple juice. I visited the hospital again since we last spoke and gave a poo sample like green pesto (sorry for the explicitness! Certainly didn't smell like it. Eww! Seems I've had a 6 day bout of a really nasty vomitting and diarrhoea virus.  I've been so worried about our embies but the dr assured us that the embryo's will take what they need, even if I go without, so I am now on strict rations and trying to flush the bug out with even more liquid. Am really bloated (DH teasing me I'm just practising the look 

I've been a bit worried about the pain killers ...but the doctor in the gynaecological ward prescribed them.  Now the worse is over, I'm trying not to take any, except when really desperate. 
Good news is, I've discovered fruit flavoured Rennies (Hoorah!! ) which can be taken if pregnant (so no worries just in case) and they have really helped to reduce the cramping due to the magnesium in them. Really hope you are feeling better.      

Hi Elly, 

Are you going to test a day early tomorrow morning or are you going to be good?  I'll receive the call at 2pm, will seem like forever - already does 

The swans in the quarry lake nearby have just had a little cygnet! I'm so happy for them, coz they've been together a long while and we thought they'd been nesting. Oh I hope it's a good sign for us all finding out about now!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Amethyst,

I am so sorry that you have been so poorly.  Its bad enough having to go throug this 2ww without any additional problems   .  I'm glad you are feeling better now though.  


I am going to try and be good.  I have already done one test and it came back negative which was a bit of a blow, I lost my PMA yesterday morning but it seems to have returned now.  D-day tomorrow, I am     really hard that it all works.

Good luck for today, i will be thinnking of you.        .  Let me know how you get on.

Elly


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Amethyst glad to here that you are on the road to recovery. I have been much better since adopting the sleeping position of the hunchback of notre dame. Although I' really down today as did another test and it was bfn(I know I shouldn't put myself through it!!  but just couldn't wait!)

Anyway I will be thinking of both today. Hope you get the result that you are praying for


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi JueB and Ells, Hang on in there - there are all sorts of possibilities - keep reading about them on FF from having a BFN to a BFP in short space of time. Sending you both more  big hugs, positivity and luck  .  

I have to admit I tried to take a test this morning, but it was so faint I couldn't really tell what was going on (although DH was optimistic due to most tiny trace of upright bar - if you really stare, so no idea) . Coz I was vomitting in the night again and drinking loads of fluids, it was only about 2hours since I last wee'd/ puked when I tested, and I think it needs at least 4 hours for the chemicals to accumulate for the morning test. Fat lot of use that was! (At least that's what I'm telling myself   I''ve already cried once today, coz they tried to give me an injection for the vomitting and after blood test have seen too many needles - temporarily turned into a nutter! (Should I say - even more so )

Had my blood test at 9.30. The clinic said they would know in an hour but our consultant had previously instructed us to ring them no earlier than 2pm, so it's torture   My DH is taking the afternoon off work, so at least we will be together when we hear.   In meantime, just eaten half cup of mum's delicious gravy on the basis that, if it's bad news I can take all the drugs I like when it raises its ugly head later, and if it's good news, I won't care when my heads in the bucket! 
love & hugs 
Am
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Wishing you lots and lots of luck Am.  I am thinking of you.  Sending you lots and lots of           .

I really hope that I get my positive result tomorrow.  I havent had AF yet so am taking that as a good sign, Iam getting niggles down there and have been peeing for England!  But I dont know if thats the extreme knicker twitching   .  

I have still been getting waves of nausea but it is one of the side effects of the gestone.  I dont want to read too much into my symptoms as I dont want too much disappointment but I am being positive   .  I have been more tired then normal the last few days and its not like I have just started with the hormone drugs so fingers crossed.

I ordered some cheap low HGC measure tests from ebay yesterday so am hoping they arrive.  I think it must be such an amazing feeling to see those 2 lines on one of the sticks    .

Let me know how you get on.

Elly


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

gosh - that all sounds really horrible. I felt a bit sick this monirng but will now pull myself together and stop whimmpering.

All the best for the 2pm call..


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Elly and Becky! Ooh I do hope your tests arrive in time! 


OMG!!!!!! We are PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Good luck girls - ooh I am sooo hoping this is a lucky thread for us all   !     
Love
Am
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Am,

thats fantastic news, congratualtions,  I bet you feel fantastic.  I really hope that your luck rubs off onto me.

    

Elly


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Congratulations Amethyst - What fantastic news. You must be on  .

Let us know when your scan is and keep in touch.

JueB


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!

A bit of sickness worth it then?!
    

xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Am,

Unfortunately I did my test this morning and it came back negative     DH and I are really upset.

I rang the clinic as I have been getting all these symptoms and they have advised me to test again but not go to the loo for 4 hours as the nurse thought it could be because my urine isnt concerntrated enough.  I went to the loo an hour and half before we tested.  Doesnt sound hopeful but miracles do happen.  My AF still hasnt arrived and the nurse said that is probably because of the meds that I am on but I was on meds last time and bled so I dont know what to make of it all.  We are going to test over the weekend as well, as you just never know.  

Wishing you lots of luck for the next 9 months

love 
Elly


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

it turns round but also lots of hugs


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Becky.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks Elly, JueB and Becky.    for you too (and sooner rather than later, but definitely.)

Elly - Ooh I am so sorry to hear your news I REALLY hope it was just the lack of time before the last pee and the peestick test . (Sorry I didn't respond yesterday we logged off and we both slept and slept) I am really wishing and   that your test this morning works out positively.      . Lots of        Oh sending you big hugs. 
Am
xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Am.

I will let you know if anything changes.  I will test again over the weekend and probably until I get a bleed as I just dont understand why I havent bled.  I have a notorious habit of not doing anything medically by the book!  So you just never know, I really hope that its just a false result and that later today or over the weekend everything turns into postive results!

Thank you all for your support.

Ellly


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Am,

I'm so happy for you. Congrats luv.

How does it feel though?   U must be in 7th, 8th or better still 9th heavens      

much luv

xxx


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Fruti! We're delighted and my acute sense of smell is a double edged sword!   Just praying our embies stick now  (typical! ), but couldn't be happier . Best of luck Fruti, wishing you a BFP too.    xx

Dear Elly - Thinking of you this weekend and     your result was a false reading due to lack of pee time as you suspect. Sending you lots of      at this anxious time and hope to catch up with you when you up to it. 
Love and    
Am
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Am,

Well still negative this morning but I am still having these symptoms so we are going to keep testing for the next few days and see what happens.  

I'll keep you posted.  Thank you for your support and  
Love 
Elly


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Ells 

I have been testing through the 2WW and have had nothing apart from the last 2 days when I have seen the faintest of second blue lines, I'm due to test tomorrow with BT, so will finally find out if the lines are from the drugs or there is hope . From what I have read on FF it's not over until the OTD or the   turns up.

heres lot of    and   for you.

JueB


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks JueB.  I hope that you do get a positive result tomorrow.  Sending you     .

Elly


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi JueB and Elly,
I've been thinking about u both and     for good news     - really hope ur ok.


Am
x


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

We're over the moon with a   although it is early doors at the moment


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations JueB    

I am really pleased for you.

Am,

Thank you for your thoughts and     , I still havent had AF yet and stopped the meds on Monday - that was my last cyclogest and Sunday was my last progynova.    I saw a new acu lady yesterday - she was great she actually lectures on acu and fertility and had a 65% success rate last year with IVF.  She was very nice and I felt very comfortable with her. She told me to stay positive and that my symptoms were hormonal but did say that some - not all - could be due to the meds but she had expereince of ladies having had similar stories who went on to have a baby - so you just dont know.  DH and I are staying positive but are also being realistic.  We have are follow up appointment at the clinic on monday and we are seeing the consultant so we will see what he says.

Hope you are a feeling okay, when is your scan?

Elly


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

JueB        Hope to stay in touch on the first trimester board!x

Elly,  I am so sorry you've had to live in limbo land like this, must be incredibly difficult   
So glad you have met such a wonderful expert . That can only be a good thing. I hope that you get that BFP sooner rather than later. lots of    and continued


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Am and JueB,

Well unfortunately AF arrived this morning with a vengence   .  Same thing happened last time, but I guess my body has to clear out   .

We are seeing the doc on Monday to see what he has to say about it all.  We also want to ask him why we werent told about the option of growing our embies to blast.

Thrid time liucky - 3 will be our lucky number     .

Good luck to both of you, keep in touch I would love to here how you both get on.  Thank you for your support.

Elly


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

jue b CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!
All the very best to you and urs 
when are u due?


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Elly,

So sorry to hear the  arrived with gusto. Wishing you 3rd time lucky, with all my heart.  Would love to keep in touch.

My homeopath said it's really weird, but it always works to help her patients fall pregnant: in addition to your vits etc, make a list of 12 things you normally eat every week and only eat alternatives from about 1 to 2 months before and it always works!....For example ours looked like this :1. no chicken, only eat beef, lamb, pork etc 2. no chilli, only paprika or other spices 3: no white rite, only brown rice, red rice, wild rice, brown rice noodles etc 4: no carrots; other veg 5: no olive oil; any other veg oil / flax seed oil/sesame oil 6: no wheat; only spelt wheat (old fashioned unrefined variety) or maize / corn alternatives for pasta etc. etcetc
For some unknown reason, it has to be 12 (no skimping!) I really hope it works for you! Drove DH nuts and lost his love of food for a while and it isn't easy, but if it works? I reckon it's worth it. 

Take care
Love,
Am
x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry this happened to you Am  

I will be thinking about you and hoping  x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Am,

I will show this to DH and we will give it a go - as you say if it works then its worth it.

Keep in touch,

Elly


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your   turning up . I hope things work out for you on the 3rd attemp.

JueB


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks JueB.  I'm back on the PMA now as I think that will help.  It will be good to hear what the doc says on Monday.

My AF is being really funny, yesterday when it started it was really heavy but as the day went on it seems to have slowed down and almost stopped - which is not normal for me.  I normally have a heavy bleed for the first two days and its normally over in 4 days.  I was expecting it to be like the last negative cylce - heavy for a over a week.  I am really   by whats going on.  Still hopefully we will get some answers on Monday.

Hope you are both feeling well.

Elly


----------

